# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Kör Dövüşü

## ceyda

Nasrettin Hoca, gençliğinde dilenen bazı insanlar görür. Epey bir zaman adamları inceler. Dilenciler kör oldukları için çevredeki insanlar onlara pek çok yardım verirler. Fakat dilenciler bir türlü doymak bilmezler. Hoca, dilencilerin yanlarına yaklaşır. Cebinden para kesesini çıkartıp şakırdatır. Sonra dilencilere: Alın bu paraları da aranızda bölüşün diyerek yanlarından uzaklaşır. Adamları tekrar gözlemeye başlar. Kör dilenciler, para kesesinin içlerinden birine verildiğini sanarak parayı kapmak için birbirlerine girerler: Kese sende!, Bende yok sende! Çabuk benim payımı verin, yoksa ben size yapacağımı bilirim! gibi sözlerle açgözlü dilenciler, birbirlerine vurmaya, küfretmeye başlarlar ama keseyi de bir türlü ele geçiremezler. Hoca bunları gözlerken: Hey gidi açgözlü iki dünya körleri hey! diye söylenirken biri: Ne oluyor Hoca? diye soru sorar. Hoca: Ne olacak, kör dövüşü nedir bilmiyorsan öğren der.

----------

